# Valve cover



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PeterbiltMaster12 said:


> Does anybody know what the torque specs are for the valve cover/cam housing on the 2.0L diesel


Here's the drawing from Chilton's for a 2014 turbo diesel. The torque spec is 25 Nm / 18 ft-lb. 

Tighten the bolts in several passes to allow the camshaft housing [to] lower evenly.

Tighten the camshaft housing bolts in sequence as shown in the graphic to 25 N·m (18 lb ft).​
Doug










.


----------

